# TEXAS CITY, TX-Beaut. White Golden/Sheltie named Kimmie!!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh My...what a little beauty...I certainly hope she gets out quickly...pups are in so much more danger of disease there. Positive thoughts for Kimmy!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

She is such a beautiful puppy. Thank gosh I dont live in TX::=)


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She's a doll. Fingers crossed for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumpng up!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Kimmy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Never heard*

Never heard back from the rescues.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Link doesn't work and I can't find her on their petfinder pages...I hope this means she got adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

I'm praying that Kimmy did get rescued or adopted.
I don't see Koji, the male, listed anymore either-praying he got out, too!
Kimmy and Koji are so adorable!!!


----------

